# Getting into CDEs, harness and cart questions



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know the real reason we don't use more collars and hames. I use them in dressage/ cones, but not marathon. Maybe because of heat retention?? Only thing I can think of right now.

A 2-wheeled cart is considered more stable for training, but I have started several directly to the marathon, and haven't had a problem(knock wood, so far).
I feel WAY more comfortable in a marathon carriage
and that is communicated to the horses. A 2-wheeled cart is (for me) more difficult to drive in cones, and can be more dangerous out on a trail, because they tend to pitch drivers out when they strike things. 

What part of Texas are you in? There are some great driving clubs in Texas!

Nancy


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

I am in Dallas. North Texas Whip is, I believe, the name of the driving club around here.

I've been driving carriages for so long, that when I hitch my big mare up to the road cart, I do feel really awkward, especially on turns. My boy is currently a riding horse, so while the whole cart and driving thing is new for him, he's been out and about quite a bit and isn't new to work. When I first started riding him, he had a bit of a habit of reversing when he saw something scary. I don't think he's done it in a while, but something like that, while not ideal in any driving situation, I feel would be worse with a 4-wheel that could jack-knife. However, me being pitched out while on the trail would definitely be bad as well. I feel like I need the complete list of pros and cons to each so I can pick which would be the best fit for me and my pony.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Join Tejas carriage Club, and NTW. NTW puts on a show in Paradise in the Spring, and Tejas has shows in May and October in Greenville. 

Good Luck!

Nancy


----------



## Poppygirl (Apr 29, 2012)

I would love to hear back to learn what you did. I have a little 2 year old Gypsy Vanner and just started training her at driving. She is doing fantastic (just ground driving now). I did buy a 2 wheeled cart for when she is ready to pull. Now I am looking at purchasing a harness. The man training us now uses a collar/hames (he trains big full drafts and teams). I have been showing her just at halter and she enjoys it. If all goes well I may show at driving so would love advice on harness...collar/hames? Breast collar style? Would love your advice.


----------

